# Externe Lüftersteuerung gesucht



## Meisterl4mpe (14. Januar 2016)

*Externe Lüftersteuerung gesucht*

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe, da mein Gehäuse nur einen 5.25 Zoll Einschub hat und ich aber gerne ein paar mehr Lüfter einbauen würde, hätte ich gerne eine externe Lüftersteuerung.
Oder es gibt sowas wie eine Software Steuerung per PCIe Karte oder sowas und Nein ich möchte nicht die Steuerung von meinem Mainboard benutzen sondern hätte gerne was dediziertes mit eigenen Sensoren und co.
Das erste was ich so gesehen hab ist die hier:
NZXT Sentry LXE 5-Kanal extern - Hardware, Notebooks
Der Preis ist allerdings schon Hoch und ich glaube nicht das ich das ganze Zeug mit Touch und so brauche....
Dankeschön schon mal jetzt für die Hilfe


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Externe Lüftersteuerung gesucht*

Die Sentry LXE ist kaum zu gebrauchen. Das Display ist fummelig zu bedienen, der Blickwinkel nicht sonderlich stabil und die Anlaufspannungen lagen bei mir immer bei rund 6V.

Wenn du was Ordentliches haben willst, dann würde ich dir eine Aquaero 5 LT empfehlen.
Die Corsair Commander Mini wäre auch noch erwähnenswert, da sie sechs Kombi-Anschlüsse mit PWM und Voltage und ein ansehnlicheres, geschlossenes Gehäuse besitzt. Die Software war immer etwas hakelig, allerdings soll es mittlerweile ein Update geben, das alte Probleme beheben soll.
Besitze derzeit übrigens beide Steuerungen, also frag ruhig, wenn du Näheres wissen willst ^^

Günstiger gibts auch noch die BitFenix Recon oder die NZXT Grid.
Haben aber beide nur 3-Pin Anschlüsse.

Aqua Computer aquaero 5 LT (53095) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Commander Mini, LÃ¼fterverteiler 6-Fach (CL-9011108-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" LÃ¼ftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NZXT Grid+ V2, digitale LÃ¼ftersteuerung 6-Kanal (AC-GRDP2-M1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Adi1 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Externe Lüftersteuerung gesucht*

Diese BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" LÃ¼ftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ist gar nicht mal so übel


----------



## Flipbo219 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Externe Lüftersteuerung gesucht*

Die Bitfenix klingt wirklich sehr interessant! Auch die Integration über USB ins System. Ließe sich die Lüfteranzahl bei der Steuerung auf bspw, 6 über ein Y-Kabel erweitern?


----------



## HisN (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Externe Lüftersteuerung gesucht*

Aquaero LT
Die Software dazu ist die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Klar, ist eigentlich für ne Wakü gemacht, aber ist auf der anderen Seite auch nur ne "Lüftersteuerung".

Die Anzahl der Lüfter ist bei den Steuerungen übrigens nur durch die Leistung auf einem Kanal begrenzt. 
D.h. wenn der Kanal 10W Leistet und Dein Lüfter 2W zieht, dann kannst Du per y-Kabel 5 Lüfter verbauen.

Wie viel ein Kanal leistet steht in der Anleitung der Lüftersteuerung, wie viel ein Lüfter an Leistung zieht steht auf der Lüfter-Nabe.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Externe Lüftersteuerung gesucht*

Bei der Recon würden mich persönlich die Sensoren stören. Die messen nämlich nur oberflächlich, und das auch nicht mal sonderlich präzise. Außerdem läuft der jeweilige Lüfter permanent mit 12V, wenn der dazugehörige (meist sehr fragile) Sensor kaputt gehen sollte.

Wenn man auch PWM Lüfter anschließen möchte, dann kommen eigentlich nur die Corsair und Aquaero infrage. Die können übrigens auch die Hardwaresensoren auslesen. Soweit ich weiß, kann das auch die Grid V2 noch in eingeschränktem Maße (immerhin CPU- und GPU-Temp).

Seitens Corsair wurde unlängst auf der CES übrigens die neue Link-Software vorgestellt:
CES Hands-On: New Corsair Link 4.0 is Worth Installing | Gamers Nexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks

Die Commander Mini ist imho die einfachere und zugänglichere Alternative zur Aquaero, bietet für die Lüftersteuerung auch alle nötigen Features.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Externe Lüftersteuerung gesucht*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die messen nämlich nur oberflächlich, und das auch nicht mal sonderlich präzise. Außerdem läuft der jeweilige Lüfter permanent mit 12V, wenn der dazugehörige (meist sehr fragile) Sensor kaputt gehen sollte.



Nun, dass geht ja nicht anders, wenn die Sensoren extern angebracht werden müssen 

Fragil sind die Sensoren keinesfalls, wichtig ist nur, dass man sie ordentlich befestigt.

Fast hätte ich es vergessen, zwei Ersatzsensoren mit Leitungen, sind im Päckel mit drinne


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Externe Lüftersteuerung gesucht*

Naja, hätte man auch etwas eleganter regeln können, sodass man die Spannung auch unabhängig vom Sensor definieren könnte 
Bisher haben mich die Sensoren auch eher gestört, insbesondere beim Ein- und Ausbauen der Hardware. Besonders lange haben sie sich auch nie gehalten: innerhalb von einem Jahr vielen mir allein schon zwei Stück bei meiner Scythe Kaze Master aus.
Speziell bei der Recon sollen die Kühler auf der Rückseite übrigens nur mit Heißkleber befestigt sein. Bei sehr niedrigen Spannungen (-> viel Abwärme) sei dieser bei einigen Usern (auf bspw. Overclock.net, einem auch auf CB) sogar schon geschmolzen und die Kühlerchen abgefallen. Hinzu kommt die sehr hohe Mindestspannung von 6V.

Einer halbwegs modernen Onboard-Steuerungen kann das in meinen Augen nicht das Wasser reichen. Zumal hier ja nichtmal PWM reguliert werden kann.

PS: Solche Mängel betreffen übrigens nicht nur die Recon. Ich habe schon so einige Steuerungen in dieser Preisklasse durch und alle hatten sie starke qualitative und oder technische Mängel.
Selbst eine Lamptron FC5V3 (immerhin 85 Euro!) hat mir bisher noch nicht wirklich zugesagt, da Spannung und Drehzahlen von extremen Schwanungen betroffen waren. Technisch ausgereift sind in meinen Augen nur die Aquaeros, mit einigen Kompromissen kann man auch die Commander Mini noch erwähnen. Bei (fast) allem was drunter liegt, kann ich auch genau so gut bei Onboard bleiben. 

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Externe Lüftersteuerung gesucht*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Naja, hätte man auch etwas eleganter regeln können, sodass man die Spannung auch unabhängig vom Sensor definieren könnte
> Bisher haben mich die Sensoren auch eher gestört, insbesondere beim Ein- und Ausbauen der Hardware. Besonders lange haben sie sich auch nie gehalten: innerhalb von einem Jahr vielen mir allein schon zwei Stück bei meiner Scythe Kaze Master aus.
> Speziell bei der Recon sollen die Kühler auf der Rückseite übrigens nur mit Heißkleber befestigt sein. Bei sehr niedrigen Spannungen (-> viel Abwärme) sei dieser bei einigen Usern (auf bspw. Overclock.net, einem auch auf CB) sogar schon geschmolzen und die Kühlerchen abgefallen. Hinzu kommt die sehr hohe Mindestspannung von 6V.
> 
> ...



Das kommt jetzt darauf an, welche Ansprüche der TE stellt


----------

